# Mock Expansion Draft



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Based on who I think is available, below is what I currently think Charlotte should do assuming no deals (not that the draft order matters, and I know there will likely be deals). Note that picks 13-23 represent restricted free-agents who would merely become free-agents if picked. A couple of those guys would probably be worth pursuing on the free-agent market if they could be had cheap.

Also, I'm doubt if all of picks 6-12 make sense versus using free-agents signings and/or deals to fill the other roster spots. Might as well as least pick the ones with unguarranteed contracts or very small contracts in 6-12 unless working a deal is better.

If this is how it goes down, then I'd draft a SG/SF type such as Iggy in the lottery. Or Woods could be taken instead of Stepania from Portland and then get Biedrins in the lottery. I'll assume Freije in the 2nd round based on another thread on this board.

Charlotte Bobcats Expansion Draft:
1-Antoine Walker-6’10”, 245 lbs (PF/SF). Dallas.
2-Gerald Wallace-6’7”, 215 lbs (SG/SF). Sacramento.
3-Troy Bell-6’2”, 180 lbs (PG). Memphis rookie
4-Vladimir Stepania-7’1”, 255 lbs (C). Portland.
5-Jason Kapono-6’8”, 213 lbs (SF). Cleveland rookie.
6-Juan Dixon-6’3”, 164 lbs (PG). Washington.
7-Reece Gains-6’6”, 205 lbs (PG/SG). Orlando rookie.
8-Curtis Borchardt-7’0”, 240 lbs (C). Utah.
9-Eddie House-6’1”, 175 lbs (PG/SG). LA Clippers.
10-Cezary Trybanksi-7’1”, 240 lbs (C). New York.
11-James Jones-6’9”, 215 lbs (SF). Indiana.
12-Jamal Sampson-6’11”, 235 lbs (PF/C). LA Lakers rookie.
13-Courtney Alexander-6’5”, 205 lbs (SG). Charlotte, becomes free-agent.
14-Richie Frahm-6’5”, 210 lbs (SG). Seattle rookie, becomes free-agent.
15-Brian Skinner-6’10”, 265 lbs (PF). Milwaukee, becomes free-agent.
16-Corie Blount-6’10”, 240 lbs (PF). Toronto, becomes free-agent.
17-Charlie Ward-6’2”, 185 lbs (PG). San Antonio, becomes free-agent.
18-Mike James-6’3”, 188 lbs (PG). Detroit, becomes free-agent.
19-Loren Woods-7’1”, 261 lbs (C). Miami, becomes free-agent.
20-Jeff Trepagnier-6’4”, 200 lbs (SG). Denver, becomes free-agent.
21-Ronald Dupree-6’7”, 209 lbs (SF). Chicago rookie, becomes free-agent.
22-JR Bremer-6’2”, 185 lbs (PG). Golden State, becomes free-agent.
23-Mike Wilks-5’10”, 180 lbs (PG). Houston, becomes free-agent.

Possible Roster (assuming no deals or free-agent signings which will almost certainly happen):
Bell/Dixon/House
Wallace/Gaines
Iggy/Kapono/Jones
Walker/Freije/Sampson
Stepania/Trebanski/Borchardt


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Walker and Borchardt are the two I don't like. Id take Zaza instead of Gaines


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Brian Skinner won't become an UFA if Charlotte takes him because he is just opting out.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Brian Skinner won't become an UFA if Charlotte takes him because he is just opting out.


Ah, yes. My bad. I misread something as restricted, but he's actually player option instead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't they only have to select 14 players?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Don't they only have to select 14 players?


Yep -- minimum of 14, maximum of 29.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

They are responsible for the players contracts that they pick in the draft. I dont see them taking more than 16 players


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Walker and Borchardt are the two I don't like. Id take Zaza instead of Gaines


I wasn't sure about Borchardt beings he's been hurt so much (I haven't really seen him play). Now I'm hearing on the Bulls board that Insider is saying that Pavlovic might have been left unprotected, and I'd definitely take him instead if I were Charlotte. And if that's the pick, then it probably makes more sense to take Zaza instead of Gaines in order to add C depth.

I'm not sure why Walker would be bad--other than a big contract and a general dislike for big men who play too much on the perimeter and are a bit weak defensively. Still, if they want to win fans over quick, why not have him as a boarderline star right away despite those issues? It's hard to overlook a guy as talented as him when he's there for the taking. If they don't want to take a HS guy because they want to be good quick, why wouldn't they take this guy who could add some instant legitimacy? I doubt if recruiting free-agents of that caliber will be an easy task for a team just starting out, and if it were me, I'd rather spend my money one good player such as Walker instead of several marginal veterans.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pavlo11</b>!
> They are responsible for the players contracts that they pick in the draft. I dont see them taking more than 16 players


I was under the impression from reading the rules that if they pick a restricted free-agent, then that player simply becomes an unrestricted free-agent. Therefore, some of their picks may not end up on their payroll (if I'm understanding correctly).


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I was under the impression from reading the rules that if they pick a restricted free-agent, then that player simply becomes an unrestricted free-agent. Therefore, some of their picks may not end up on their roster (if I'm understanding correctly).


I dont know, I just think I know what the rules are,or at least understand them and well ya know......Looking at it I think you are correct on the restricted free agents.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure about Borchardt beings he's been hurt so much (I haven't really seen him play). Now I'm hearing on the Bulls board that Insider is saying that Pavlovic might have been left unprotected, and I'd definitely take him instead if I were Charlotte. And if that's the pick, then it probably makes more sense to take Zaza instead of Gaines in order to add C depth.
> ...


Borchardt has potential he has one hell of a work ethic and looks like he might have some offensive upside. But the dudes bones are pretzels. Its too bad too because he has potential


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Revised Version*

I'm now thinking this might be the way to do it. Main changes are Brian Skinner not a free-agent, Fizer added, Pachulia added, several guys removed beings the Bobcats probably wouldn't really be interested in them. Reading the rules, it's interesting that with RFAs that they get the Bird rights, etc. of the old team.

1-Antoine Walker-6’10”, 245 lbs (PF/SF). Dallas, player option free-agent.
2-Alexander Pavolovic-6’7“, 210 lbs (SG/SF). Utah.
3-Gerald Wallace-6’7”, 215 lbs (SG/SF). Sacramento.
4-Troy Bell-6’2”, 180 lbs (PG). Memphis rookie
5-Vladimir Stepania-7’1”, 255 lbs (C). Portland, player option free-agent.
6-Brian Skinner-6’10”, 265 lbs (PF). Milwaukee, player option free-agent.
7-Jason Kapono-6’8”, 213 lbs (SF). Cleveland rookie.
8-Juan Dixon-6’3”, 164 lbs (PG). Washington.
9-Zaza Pachulia-6’11”, 240 lbs (C). Orlando rookie, player option (restricted?) free-agent.
10-Marcus Fizer-6’8”, 260 lbs (PF). Chicago, becomes free-agent.
11-Courtney Alexander-6’5”, 205 lbs (SG). Charlotte, becomes free-agent.
12-Jamal Sampson-6’11”, 235 lbs (PF/C). LA Lakers rookie.
13-Eddie House-6’1”, 175 lbs (PG/SG). LA Clippers.
14-Cezary Trybanksi-7’1”, 240 lbs (C). New York.
15-Richie Frahm-6’5”, 210 lbs (SG). Seattle rookie, becomes free-agent.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Revised Version*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> I'm now thinking this might be the way to do it. Main changes are Brian Skinner not a free-agent, Fizer added, Pachulia added, several guys removed beings the Bobcats probably wouldn't really be interested in them. Reading the rules, it's interesting that with RFAs that they get the Bird rights, etc. of the old team.
> 
> 1-Antoine Walker-6’10”, 245 lbs (PF/SF). Dallas.
> ...


That's $26.918 million for 12 players. Add the $3 million for the #4 pick and they're right at their salary cap. Maybe even just a little over, meaning someone would have to go. 

But this is a good list. Well done!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I was just saying that he wouldn't be a FA if Charlotte drafted him. He will still probably opt out and look for more money.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I see the Bobcats possibly taking Elden Campbell if they don't take Antoine Walker. He is a decent big man, with a $4 million expiring contract. This team does need to win a little bit, otherwise their fanbase will run away before it's even there. Campbell is a hell of a lot better than any other Cs in the Expansion Draft. Plus, he could be trade bait. 

The Bobcats certainly don't want to be stuck with a long-term deal like Jerome James' or Vitaly Potapenko's.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I was just saying that he wouldn't be a FA if Charlotte drafted him. He will still probably opt out and look for more money.


Good point, I should probably denote those with a player option in the list. I'll go back and edit the post.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Revised Version*



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> That's $26.918 million for 12 players. Add the $3 million for the #4 pick and they're right at their salary cap. Maybe even just a little over, meaning someone would have to go.


I think they allowed to go over the cap to sign their own player, aren't they? Or is this different than it is with 'normal teams'.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Revised Version*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> I'm now thinking this might be the way to do it. Main changes are Brian Skinner not a free-agent, Fizer added, Pachulia added, several guys removed beings the Bobcats probably wouldn't really be interested in them. Reading the rules, it's interesting that with RFAs that they get the Bird rights, etc. of the old team.
> 
> 1-Antoine Walker-6’10”, 245 lbs (PF/SF). Dallas.
> ...


I like this one a lot, except I could see the Bobcats taking Dupree over Fizer because Dupree can contribute, while Fizer may not sign. The other correction I would make is taking Brandon Hunter instead of Trybanksi...smaller contract, more physical guy, better rebounder, and not a stiff. With the money freed up by taking Hunter overy Trybanksi, why not take Anthony Johnson instead of James Jones to give the Bobcats an actual point guard (not a combo guard with bad decision making).

Edit, I swore I read Anthony Johnson as one of the ones exposed somewhere else, but seeing the other thread in this forum, maybe not.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Revised Version*



> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> I like this one a lot, except I could see the Bobcats taking Dupree over Fizer because Dupree can contribute, while Fizer may not sign. The other correction I would make is taking Brandon Hunter instead of Trybanksi...smaller contract, more physical guy, better rebounder, and not a stiff. With the money freed up by taking Hunter overy Trybanksi, why not take Anthony Johnson instead of James Jones to give the Bobcats an actual point guard (not a combo guard with bad decision making).
> 
> Edit, I swore I read Anthony Johnson as one of the ones exposed somewhere else, but seeing the other thread in this forum, maybe not.


Good ideas. Hunter makes sense as does the concept of getting a true PG. Walker perhaps works well with the combo PGs when he's on the floor, but would still be nice to get a true PG for certain situations (especially when Walker is out).


----------



## pacersrule31 (Mar 24, 2004)

1-Antoine Walker-6’10”, 245 lbs (PF/SF). Dallas.
2-Alexander Pavolovic-6’7“, 210 lbs (SG/SF). Utah.
3-Gerald Wallace-6’7”, 215 lbs (SG/SF). Sacramento.
4-Troy Bell-6’2”, 180 lbs (PG). Memphis rookie
5-Vladimir Stepania-7’1”, 255 lbs (C). Portland.
6-Brian Skinner-6’10”, 265 lbs (PF). Milwaukee.
7-Jason Kapono-6’8”, 213 lbs (SF). Cleveland rookie.
8-Juan Dixon-6’3”, 164 lbs (PG). Washington.
9-Lorenzen Wright(C). Memphis
10-Marcus Fizer-6’8”, 260 lbs (PF). Chicago, becomes free-agent.
11-Courtney Alexander-6’5”, 205 lbs (SG). Charlotte, becomes free-agent.
12-Brian Cook(C). LA Lakers rookie.
13-Qyntel Woods(SG). Houston
14-Zaza Pachulia-6’11”, 240 lbs (C). Orlando rookie.

thats who i think they should take. w/ #4, i'd draft ben gordon. he's a PG w/ 3 years of college experience, won the title, and is a good scorer. then in the 2nd round, draft PF Arthur Johnson.

PG- Gordon, Dixon, Bell
SG- Alexander, Woods, Pavolovic
SF- Walker, Wallace, Kopono
PF- Skinner, Johnson, Fizer
C- Wright, Cook, Stepania, Zaza

thats not bad for an expansion team. i think gordon is the best PG in the draft. dixon and bell are young, quick, and would be good backups. alexander is pretty good. i've never heard of pavolovic, and i like woods. toine would be their main scorer, and would give them a big name and a guy they can go to towards the end of the game. wallace and kapono are solid backups. skinner's pretty good, fizer's young and decent, and i think johnson will be a good player in the NBA. wright, stepania, and zaza are pretty good. i think cook has potential. he'll be good in a few years.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

Wizards: Jerry Stackhouse SG - Good leader and scorer if healthy
Blazers: Qyntel Woods SF - good athletic young player
Cavs: Jason Kapono SF - great shooter, only second season
Knicks: Penny Hardaway SG - experienced leader
Sonics: Jerome James C - young 7 footer, nuff said
Celtics: Chucky Atkins PG - good experienced point
Grizzlies: Troy Bell PG - Big upside, could develop well
Magic: Zaza Pachulia C - another good young big man
Kings: Gerald Wallace SF - great dunker, excitement for fans
Mavericks: Danny Fortson PF - great rebounder, brings defence
Bulls: Marcus Fizer PF - great upside, could develop well
Pacers: Austin Croshere F - Playoffs, period.
#4 - Shaun Livingston

Lineup:
PG: Livingston
SG: Stackhouse
SF: Woods
PF: Fortson
C: James

Not great, but a start
I'm not really that good with contracts n stuff, but it doesnt look overly expensive


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Charlotte would be over if they just took Stack, Penny, Croshere, and Fort.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> Wizards: Jerry Stackhouse SG - Good leader and scorer if healthy
> Blazers: Qyntel Woods SF - good athletic young player
> Cavs: Jason Kapono SF - great shooter, only second season
> ...


What about the #5 pick. We also get that. I would take Luol Deng as #4 and Livingston as #5. Deng would be great as the SF.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> What about the #5 pick. We also get that. I would take Luol Deng as #4 and Livingston as #5. Deng would be great as the SF.


Why do you get the 5th pick?


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Why do you get the 5th pick?


'cause it's rumored on espn that Washington said if we take Stackhouse from them, they'll give us their pick.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah I saw it in the other threads now. What we should do is try to trade the #5 for #1 and Grant Hill. Then cut Hill and draft Okafor. Then draft Shaun at 4. Expansion:
Jerry Stackhouse (SG/SF)-Main scorer along with Walker. Hopefully will bring veteran leadership.
Antoine Walker (SF/PF)-Main scorer along with Stackhouse. Hopefully will bring the leadership also. Help bring up the ball.
Lorenzen Wright (PF/C)-Bring the toughness and defense this brand new team will need.
Gerald Wallace (SG/SF)-Can bring the excitement of his play off the bench. Highflyer.
Alexander Pavolovic (SG/SF)-Good young European talent.
Zaur Pachulia (PF/C)-Young talented big man.
Omar Cook (PG)-Good young PG. Has a lot of potential.
Vladimir Stepania (PF/C)-Big body for down low.
Erick Strickland (PG/SG)-Veteran to help out with the very young PGs.

Wright/Stepania
Okafor/Pachulia
Walker/Wallace
Stackhouse/Pavolovic
Livingston/Cook/Strickland

This can be a playoff team in the East. Is this under the cap or close?


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Yeah I saw it in the other threads now. What we should do is try to trade the #5 for #1 and Grant Hill. Then cut Hill and draft Okafor. Then draft Shaun at 4. Expansion:
> Jerry Stackhouse (SG/SF)-Main scorer along with Walker. Hopefully will bring veteran leadership.
> Antoine Walker (SF/PF)-Main scorer along with Stackhouse. Hopefully will bring the leadership also. Help bring up the ball.
> ...


Dude you're a genius. That team is playoff bound, prolly make it to the 2nd round.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude you're a genius. That team is playoff bound, prolly make it to the 2nd round.


Thank you and hopefully if I am correct they would actually be around the cap.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Chad Ford did this:

Point guard: Jamal Crawford, Troy Bell
Shooting guard: Gerald Wallace, Qyntel Woods
Small forward: Alexsandar Pavlovic, Michael Curry
Power forward: Stromile Swift, Brian Cardinal, Brandon Hunter
Center: Emeka Okafor, Zaza Pachulia, Jamal Sampson

Take Laettner, J.White, and Campbell, drop them all

Wiz trade the 5th to Charlotte Char trades 4 and 5 for 1st


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Chad Ford did this:
> 
> Point guard: Jamal Crawford, Troy Bell
> ...


They won't trade us the 5th pick unless we take Stackhouse.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Yeah I saw it in the other threads now. What we should do is try to trade the #5 for #1 and Grant Hill. Then cut Hill and draft Okafor. Then draft Shaun at 4. Expansion:
> Jerry Stackhouse (SG/SF)-Main scorer along with Walker. Hopefully will bring veteran leadership.
> Antoine Walker (SF/PF)-Main scorer along with Stackhouse. Hopefully will bring the leadership also. Help bring up the ball.
> ...


I believe that is over the cap. Wright is $7 mil, as is Stack. Walker is $14 million and that puts you at $28 million. The cap is $29 million I believe, add in the draftees and the other players and you're over. Take out Wright and pick up someone like Skinner (who IMO played better last year anyways) and you're better off. Personally, I don't like the Stackhouse pick very much.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

The Bobcats aren't bound by the salary cap. They can draft 100 million in salaries if they want too.

The team has a 29 million dollar cap but, they can exceed it in the expansion draft, they also can exceed it to sign there rookies and they have the MLE just like every other team so if they wanted to they could take Antoine Walker, Jerry Stackhouse, Penny Hardaway and every other expensive vet.

However they have said they are looking to stay way under the cap and have some flexability to sign free agents.

I'm just pointing out that fact because I keep reading people saying they will be over the cap when in fact they don't have a cap for th expansion draft.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> I believe that is over the cap. Wright is $7 mil, as is Stack. Walker is $14 million and that puts you at $28 million. The cap is $29 million I believe, add in the draftees and the other players and you're over. Take out Wright and pick up someone like Skinner (who IMO played better last year anyways) and you're better off. Personally, I don't like the Stackhouse pick very much.


I thought someone said it was around 35. Skinner is going to opt out that is the only reason he was left open.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> I thought someone said it was around 35. Skinner is going to opt out that is the only reason he was left open.


A rough estimate is 30.2 million dollars. It is 2/3 the Salary cap, which looks like 45.3 million next year. The official salary cap will be announced in July.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pacersrule31</b>!
> 1-Antoine Walker-6’10”, 245 lbs (PF/SF). Dallas.
> 2-Alexander Pavolovic-6’7“, 210 lbs (SG/SF). Utah.
> 3-Gerald Wallace-6’7”, 215 lbs (SG/SF). Sacramento.
> ...


I like this team, lots of potential with guys like Wallace, Woods, and Pavolovic. Its a better team than the current Hawks or Magic.


----------

